# Federparchi; Sostas in Italian National Parks. New Scheme?



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We are off to Italy in a few weeks and just came across Federparchi scheme which is also promoted here.

It's something I haven't seen mentioned before, I'm not sure if the sostas are already in the books/websites but the mapping on the Federparchi website is excellent and it shows footpaths as well. You have to register to bring up sosta details; a note here that IE would not load the page but Opera does (and so should Firefox).

I know there are a few Italian based members on here, perhaps you could a look please and see if I've got it right. It takes a while to keep translating bits of pages!

Kev


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Just had a look in. Seems quite a useful site, albeit a bit clumsy.
Most of the soste shown are in areas designated as National Parks, but are operated by private individuals and not by the Park Authorities.
Many of them are also listed in other sources such as
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

etc.
In any case a useful tool to add to ones list.
buon viaggio,
eddied


----------

